# Some Medical Questions



## Sammy98

Hello everyone,

I am thinking of joining the Canadian Forces soon, but I wanted to ask a couple of medical questions which I could not find anywhere else on this site even though I did a lot of searching around. So, I am sorry if this has already been asked, but I am really eager to know. I would go to the recruiting centre to ask these questions but I live too far away from the recruiting centre and if I call them my parents will know and I will be in trouble. 

1. What are the vaccines that you have to get in the military?
2. I have a bunch of allergies but NONE of them are severe. They only come in the spring and all I get are watery eyes and a runny nose.
3. I have a functional heart murmur. It doesn't limit my physical activity. Will that affect me in joining?
4. I have eczema. It only comes in the winter on the back of my hands. Will that affect me in joining?
5. I have obsessive-compulsive thoughts (NOT OBSESSIVE-COMPULSIVE DISORDER). They don't come too often and they don't increase when I am under stress. Will this affect me in joining?

Once again, thank you in advance. I'm really worried because I want to be able to serve in the Canadian Forces.


----------



## mariomike

Sammy98 said:
			
		

> 1. What are the vaccines that you have to get in the military?



CDN Army Immunizations
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/1131/post-11856.html#msg11856

See Reply #10:  
"On enrollment, everyone in the regular force recieves an initial battery of injections including;Tetnus and Depthiria (TD), Measles, Mumbs, and rubela (MMR), Menginacoccal Vaccine (MCV), polio, Hepatitis A & B, and Typhoid vacines to name most of them. the Turbuculosis test(otherwise know as PPD) is a test to see if you have been exposed to that TB bactirium, and is not a vaccine. It should be done at enrollment and before and after each deployment to endemic areas.

For deployment, each area is assesed with guidelines from the WHO and CDC Atlanta, to determine what is the appropriate vacination regime for the area. Troops who are deploying are then topped up on the enrollment regime and given vaccines for the area of ops. Thats why certian areas get antimalaria meds (Somalia, Cambodia) and others do not (Bosnia)." 




			
				Sammy98 said:
			
		

> 2. I have a bunch of allergies but NONE of them are severe. They only come in the spring and all I get are watery eyes and a runny nose.



Allergies in the CF
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/12898.25


----------



## MikeL

Sammy98 said:
			
		

> 1. What are the vaccines that you have to get in the military?


I don't remember what shots you get in basic, but if you deploy you will get the required vaccines.



			
				Sammy98 said:
			
		

> 2. I have a bunch of allergies but NONE of them are severe. They only come in the spring and all I get are watery eyes and a runny nose.


CFRC Medical staff will get you the answer on that.  I assume you just have seasonal allergies such as grass and pollen? 



			
				Sammy98 said:
			
		

> 3. I have a functional heart murmur. It doesn't limit my physical activity. Will that affect me in joining?


CFRC Medical staff will get you the answer



			
				Sammy98 said:
			
		

> 4. I have eczema. It only comes in the winter on the back of my hands. Will that affect me in joining?


I occasionally get eczema, never been a issue for me in the CF. CFRC Medical Staff can let you know if it will be a issue or not for you.



			
				Sammy98 said:
			
		

> 5. I have obsessive-compulsive thoughts (NOT OBSESSIVE-COMPULSIVE DISORDER). They don't come too often and they don't increase when I am under stress. Will this affect me in joining?


CFRC Medical staff will get you the answer


For your medical questions, you can get an idea from what happened to others by reading posts here.  How ever, every case is different so your experience may vary and it will be up to the CFRC Medical staff(and/or Ottawa) to determine your suitability medical wise.


----------



## Sammy98

mariomike said:
			
		

> CDN Army Immunizations
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/1131/post-11856.html#msg11856
> 
> See Reply #10:
> "On enrollment, everyone in the regular force recieves an initial battery of injections including;Tetnus and Depthiria (TD), Measles, Mumbs, and rubela (MMR), Menginacoccal Vaccine (MCV), polio, Hepatitis A & B, and Typhoid vacines to name most of them. the Turbuculosis test(otherwise know as PPD) is a test to see if you have been exposed to that TB bactirium, and is not a vaccine. It should be done at enrollment and before and after each deployment to endemic areas.
> 
> For deployment, each area is assesed with guidelines from the WHO and CDC Atlanta, to determine what is the appropriate vacination regime for the area. Troops who are deploying are then topped up on the enrollment regime and given vaccines for the area of ops. Thats why certian areas get antimalaria meds (Somalia, Cambodia) and others do not (Bosnia)."



Thanks for this answer. I was worried that I wouldn't be able to join because I heard that the smallpox vaccine and eczema is a very dangerous combination. But, seeing that there isn't a smallpox vaccine I don't need to worry about that.


----------



## Sammy98

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> I don't remember what shots you get in basic, but if you deploy you will get the required vaccines.
> Medical staff will get you the answer on that.  I assume you just have seasonal allergies such as grass and pollen?
> Medical staff will get you the answer
> I occasionally get eczema, never been a issue for me in the CF.
> Medical staff will get you the answer



Basically, Im allergic to everything environmental and amoxicillin. My environmental allergies just give me a runny nose and watery eyes. My amoxicillin is a bit more severe but non-anaphalyctic.


----------



## mariomike

Sammy98 said:
			
		

> 3. I have a functional heart murmur. It doesn't limit my physical activity. Will that affect me in joining?



Heart Murmur 
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/41484.0/nowap.html



			
				Sammy98 said:
			
		

> 4. I have eczema. It only comes in the winter on the back of my hands. Will that affect me in joining?



Eczema And The CF  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/91995.0


----------



## Sammy98

Thanks to everyone who answered. You have all helped me out a lot. The only thing that still worries me is question 5. So, if anyone can answer that or give me some information that will be appreciated.


----------



## Nudibranch

Is #5 self-diagnosed, as in the "I'm a little OCD" kind of stuff that people will sometimes self-describe? Or formally diagnosed; if not OCD then OCPD, or sufficient traits to warrant some intervention/treatment? The former shouldn't give you any issues; the latter will probably trigger more investigation.


----------



## Armymedic

Soldier100 said:
			
		

> Hello everyone,
> 
> 1. What are the vaccines that you have to get in the military?
> 2. I have a bunch of allergies but NONE of them are severe. They only come in the spring and all I get are watery eyes and a runny nose.
> 3. I have a functional heart murmur. It doesn't limit my physical activity. Will that affect me in joining?
> 4. I have eczema. It only comes in the winter on the back of my hands. Will that affect me in joining?
> 5. I have obsessive-compulsive thoughts (NOT OBSESSIVE-COMPULSIVE DISORDER). They don't come too often and they don't increase when I am under stress. Will this affect me in joining?
> 
> Once again, thank you in advance. I'm really worried because I want to be able to serve in the Canadian Forces.



1. None, you'll get all you will need and a few extra.
2. So? There are days that will suck.
3. Depends, but not likely.
4. Not by itself, but there will be days that will suck more, especially if both your allergies and your eczema hit at the same time. (Seasonal allergies and eczema are related BTW. That combination is what you should be concerned about). 
5. Your shoes are untied.


----------



## Sammy98

Nudibranch said:
			
		

> Is #5 self-diagnosed, as in the "I'm a little OCD" kind of stuff that people will sometimes self-describe? Or formally diagnosed; if not OCD then OCPD, or sufficient traits to warrant some intervention/treatment? The former shouldn't give you any issues; the latter will probably trigger more investigation.



I don't have OCD. I wasn't diagnosed with it. My doctor said that I have obsessive-compulsive thoughts, not OCD. So, it is formally diagnosed that I have obsessive-compulsive thoughts, not OCD.


----------



## Sammy98

Rider Pride said:
			
		

> 1. None, you'll get all you will need and a few extra.
> 2. So? There are days that will suck.
> 3. Depends, but not likely.
> 4. Not by itself, but there will be days that will suck more, especially if both your allergies and your eczema hit at the same time. (Seasonal allergies and eczema are related BTW. That combination is what you should be concerned about).
> 5. Your shoes are untied.



When you say, "Your shoes are untied", does that mean that there is likely going to be a problem when I apply?


----------



## Scott

Ask the folks at the CFRC, no one here can answer with 100% accuracy.


----------



## Sammy98

Scott said:
			
		

> Ask the folks at the CFRC, no one here can answer with 100% accuracy.



I know that I won't get a 100% answer here but it is the closest answer that I will get. I can't call the CFRC because my parents will find out and I'll be in trouble, so this is my only source.


----------



## STJ_Kierstead

if you are worried about your parents finding out and you getting in trouble maybe you should wait until you are old enough to make the decission on your own.. they will have to give written conent for you to be able to apply


----------



## JM2345

Scott said:
			
		

> Ask the folks at the CFRC, no one here can answer with 100% accuracy.



To be fair, usually nobody at the CFRC can answer with 100% accuracy either, which is why I don't like when people give this answer to people asking these questions. The answer we get from the med techs is usually "it depends". When we ask what it depends on, they give us a bunch of responses, and then say "it depends" again after we answer those questions. There is a list of guidelines for medical staff to look at, but for many things they end up relying on the advice/statements from civilian doctors who have seen us/treated us in the past. The advice/statements they give may be a misrepresentation of reality in order to protect themselves, or just because they are lazy.


----------



## mariomike

Soldier100 said:
			
		

> I can't call the CFRC because my parents will find out and I'll be in trouble, so this is my only source.



Even if you use a pay phone? Recruiting has a 1-800 number.


----------



## CombatDoc

JM2345 said:
			
		

> To be fair, usually nobody at the CFRC can answer with 100% accuracy either, which is why I don't like when people give this answer to people asking these questions. The answer we get from the med techs is usually "it depends". When we ask what it depends on, they give us a bunch of responses, and then say "it depends" again after we answer those questions. There is a list of guidelines for medical staff to look at, but for many things they end up relying on the advice/statements from civilian doctors who have seen us/treated us in the past. The advice/statements they give may be a misrepresentation of reality in order to protect themselves, or just because they are lazy.


I suggest that the reason the advice you get from the Med Techs may differ from the final decision is that each case is assessed individually, by a Medical Officer. It is not because the medics are trying to CYA or are lazy.


----------



## Nudibranch

Soldier100 said:
			
		

> I don't have OCD. I wasn't diagnosed with it. My doctor said that I have obsessive-compulsive thoughts, not OCD. So, it is formally diagnosed that I have obsessive-compulsive thoughts, not OCD.



I know you said you don't have OCD; OCPD is not the same as OCD, which is why I asked about it. Also, "obsessive-compulsive thoughts" is not a "diagnosis", no more than "feeling tired a lot" or "being itchy" is a diagnosis. It's a description. The formal diagnoses would be OCD, OCPD, or the doc might describe a cluster of traits that don't quite meet the formal criteria for a diagnosis if, say, OCPD, but are close (although such a description is still not a formal diagnosis because it doesn't meet the diagnostic criteria).

The point is, the recruiting center will want to know what exactly is meant by your "obsessive compulsive thoughts" that required a diagnosis, so it might be worth your while to have your doc write an explanatory letter.


----------



## Sammy98

Nudibranch said:
			
		

> I know you said you don't have OCD; OCPD is not the same as OCD, which is why I asked about it. Also, "obsessive-compulsive thoughts" is not a "diagnosis", no more than "feeling tired a lot" or "being itchy" is a diagnosis. It's a description. The formal diagnoses would be OCD, OCPD, or the doc might describe a cluster of traits that don't quite meet the formal criteria for a diagnosis if, say, OCPD, but are close (although such a description is still not a formal diagnosis because it doesn't meet the diagnostic criteria).
> 
> The point is, the recruiting center will want to know what exactly is meant by your "obsessive compulsive thoughts" that required a diagnosis, so it might be worth your while to have your doc write an explanatory letter.



Yes, you are right. I think that I will do just that. Thank you to everyone who answered. This has helped me out a lot and I don't think that I'll be needing any more answers, so no reason to apply on this thread.


----------



## Armymedic

Soldier100 said:
			
		

> When you say, "Your shoes are untied", does that mean that there is likely going to be a problem when I apply?



Did you, despite not wearing shoes at the time, look down at your feet to see if they were?


----------



## JM2345

CombatDoc said:
			
		

> I suggest that the reason the advice you get from the Med Techs may differ from the final decision is that each case is assessed individually, by a Medical Officer. It is not because the medics are trying to CYA or are lazy.



I was referring to the civilian doctors being lazy/covering their asses, not the med techs. I am in the application process right now, and had to get information from a specialist who I last saw 4 years ago. I asked if I can come in for an examination/consultation (offered to pay out of pocket of course) and he brushed me off saying it isn't necessary. I don't think they approved my medical. Will have to wait for the letter of doom shortly and go over it with the local med tech if I don't understand it all.


----------



## Sammy98

Rider Pride said:
			
		

> Did you, despite not wearing shoes at the time, look down at your feet to see if they were?



No, I didn't. I thought what you were saying was some sort of metaphor.


----------



## Pat.Sim

> To be fair, usually nobody at the CFRC can answer with 100% accuracy either, which is why I don't like when people give this answer to people asking these questions. The answer we get from the med techs is usually "it depends". When we ask what it depends on, they give us a bunch of responses, and then say "it depends" again after we answer those questions. There is a list of guidelines for medical staff to look at, but for many things they end up relying on the advice/statements from civilian doctors who have seen us/treated us in the past. The advice/statements they give may be a misrepresentation of reality in order to protect themselves, or just because they are lazy.



Now just confirm what I think I am seeing. If I had any medical concerns, would it be a good idea for me to go and see my family doctor prior to enrolling?


----------



## JM2345

Pat.Sim said:
			
		

> Now just confirm what I think I am seeing. If I had any medical concerns, would it be a good idea for me to go and see my family doctor prior to enrolling?



Well it certainly wouldn't hurt you! Is it a permanent "medical concern" or something that can be cleared up? You could always call the recruitment office, and ask them to transfer you to the medical technician, and then tell them about your medical concern. They should be able to tell you if it is something they will need a "doctors note" about.


----------



## Blackadder1916

JM2345 said:
			
		

> I was referring to the civilian doctors being lazy/covering their asses, not the med techs. I am in the application process right now, and had to get information from a specialist who I last saw 4 years ago. I asked if I can come in for an examination/consultation (offered to pay out of pocket of course) and he brushed me off saying it isn't necessary. I don't think they approved my medical. Will have to wait for the letter of doom shortly and go over it with the local med tech if I don't understand it all.



While I have occasionally encountered lazy physicians, in most cases similar to your's, the reason that they don't jump at your beck and call is that they (especially specialists) are too damn busy to deal with irritants that don't involve active medical issues.  Covering their asses?  Of course they do - everybody does.  But it would be a rare and very reckless physician who deliberately (or negligently) provided a report that did not accurately reflect the facts of the case or the true professional opinion of that physician.

Having formerly managed a large multi-disciplinary and multi-location practice, my experience is that specialists usually do not see former patients after the referred condition has been resolved unless they are re-referred by a GP (sometimes a specialist may have a rule of thumb that a patient may direct book a follow-up appointment within one year or less).  The reasons for this are usually two-fold; they have limited time/appointment openings available for true cases and compensation.  Provincial health insurance plans do not pay specialist rates unless the patient has first been seen by a gatekeeper i.e. a family physician.  As for your offer to pay for the exam/consult, technically a physician cannot "legally" bill most (_I'm not personally familiar with all jurisdictions_) provincial health insurance plans for services related to employment screening.  Any such services (examinations, consultations, reports that don't deal with the diagnosis and treatment of an active medical condition) provided by a physician should be paid for by the patient or other third party.

As for getting a report from a busy physician who previously treated you, it doesn't have to be that hard.  It all depends on the approach taken.


----------



## Pat.Sim

Thanks JM2345, It was an issue I had when I was younger.. The doctors couldn't figure it out, but since I started strength training it all seemed to have cleared up. I am actually going to CFRC Calgary tomorrow, I could perhaps speak with a Med Tech then?


----------



## Ryan_T

A friend wants to join the CF. His issue is, he has mild degeneration if the disks in his kneck & back. He also has a curve in his upper spin. Can he still join?

Sent from my WAS-L03T using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomike

Ryan_T said:
			
		

> A friend wants to join the CF. His issue is, he has mild degeneration if the disks in his kneck & back. He also has a curve in his upper spin.



I'm not a doctor, but your friend may find these discussions of interest,

Scoliosis 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/13299.0/nowap.html
2 pages.

Curvature of the spine
https://www.google.ca/search?rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-CA%3AIE-Address&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&dcr=0&biw=1280&bih=603&q=site%3Aarmy.ca+curvature+spine&oq=site%3Aarmy.ca+curvature+spine&gs_l=psy-ab.12...0.0.0.39737.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0..0.0....0...1..64.psy-ab..0.0.0....0.AamB4rVPURM

See also,

Scoliosis
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site:army.ca+scoliosis&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&dcr=0&ei=tEDAWZPKJ6uXjwSKwrTICQ&start=0&sa=N&biw=1280&bih=603

Degenerative Disc Disease
https://www.google.ca/search?rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-CA%3AIE-Address&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&dcr=0&biw=1280&bih=603&q=site%3Aarmy.ca+degenerative+disc&oq=site%3Aarmy.ca+degenerative+disc&gs_l=psy-ab.3...9105.10541.0.11799.5.5.0.0.0.0.99.417.5.5.0....0...1.1.64.psy-ab..0.0.0....0.hIBaXz7l71g



			
				Ryan_T said:
			
		

> Can he still join?



_As always,_  Recruiting ( Medical ) is your most trusted source of up to date information.


----------



## MAJONES

Ryan_T said:
			
		

> A friend wants to join the CF. His issue is, he has mild degeneration if the disks in his kneck & back. He also has a curve in his upper spin. Can he still join?
> 
> Sent from my WAS-L03T using Tapatalk



The only person who can answer that question is the recruiting medical officer.  If your friend wants to join tell him to put in an application.  The medical section will examine him and give him the definitive answer.


----------

